

The Nobel Prize Goes to Jean Tirole - r0h1n
http://www.economist.com/blogs/freeexchange/2014/10/economics

======
foobarfizzbuzz
While the article is good, the title is really bad for people who don't stay
current on this stuff since there is more than one Nobel Prize and people may
just read the headline :(

